# Sony Alpha 70-200mm f/2.8 G Pro Lens turned up today



## endomorph (Nov 26, 2011)

Ordered a Sony Alpha 70-200mm f/2.8 G Pro Lens which turned up today.

Very excited about it, have heard lots of very good reviews. Have already strapped it to my camera to test it and wow !

The focus speed is excellent.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome ! Can't wait to see your pictures and comments on it !


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 29, 2011)

Eh, any images yet ?


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 29, 2011)

Any images?


----------

